# सामान्य मंच > कार्टून कोर्नर >  राज कॉमिक्स : तिरन्गा

## ajaythegoodguy

*दोस्तो एक ओर कोमिक्स सुत्र ले कर हाजिर हुआ हे 
आपने इस सुपर हिरो की कोमिक्स पडी होगी 
आशा हे आप सभी को पसन्द आयेगी* 

 :Tiranga:  :Tiranga:  *तिरन्गा*  :Tiranga:  :Tiranga:

----------


## ingole

स्वागत है अज्जू भाई ..

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> स्वागत है अज्जू भाई ..


*अजी पोस्टिम्ग शुरु नही की उससे पहले ही स्वागत ,,,क्या बात हे शुक्रिया ,,,,,,,,,
इसे मे सभालता हु आप जब तक नागराज से मिल कर आओ*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*आखरी हत्यारा कोमिक्स का कवर*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*आखरी हत्यारा 01 
*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*आखरी हत्यारा 02 
*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*आखरी हत्यारा 03

*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*आखरी हत्यारा 04
*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*आखरी हत्यारा 05 

*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*आखरी हत्यारा 06

*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*आखरी हत्यारा 07

*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*आखरी हत्यारा 08

*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*आखरी हत्यारा 09

*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*आखरी हत्यारा 10

*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*आखरी हत्यारा 11*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*आखरी हत्यारा12 

*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*आखरी हत्यारा 13 

*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*आखरी हत्यारा 14 

*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*आखरी हत्यारा 15

*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*आखरी हत्यारा 16

*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*आखरी हत्यारा 17

*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*आखरी हत्यारा 18 

*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*आखरी हत्यारा 19 

*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*आखरी हत्यारा 20 

*

----------


## virat143

bahut badiya bhayi ++++++++

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*आखरी हत्यारा 21 

*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> bahut badiya bhayi ++++++++


*शुक्रिया भाई ..............*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*आखरी हत्यारा 22

*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*आखरी हत्यारा 23 

*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*आखरी हत्यारा 24 

*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*आखरी हत्यारा 25 
*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*आखरी हत्यारा 26 

*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*आखरी हत्यारा 27 

*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*आखरी हत्यारा 28 

*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*आखरी हत्यारा 29 

*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*दोस्तो आखरी हत्यारा की अगली कडी के साथ फ़िर हाजिर होता हु तब कर ईन्जोय करो इसे*

----------


## ingole

*ओहो ..  अब क्या होगा तिरंगे का ? ये नकाबपोश तो बहुत ही चालाक और खतरनाक निकला*

----------


## ramsingh111

*ओहो .. अब क्या होगा तिरंगे का*

----------


## lallal5710

सुस्पेंस , अब किया होगा तिरंगा का

----------


## ramsingh111

updateeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee plssssssssssssssssss

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> *दोस्तो आखरी हत्यारा की अगली कडी के साथ फ़िर हाजिर होता हु तब कर ईन्जोय करो इसे*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

01

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

02

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

03

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

04

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

05

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

06

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

07

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

08

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

09

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

10

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

11

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

12

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

13

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

14

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

15

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

16

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

17

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

18

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

19

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

20

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

21

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

22

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

23

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

24

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

25

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

26

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

27

----------

